# [xmms] font-size



## elmyth (17. März 2005)

Guten Tag,

wie, bzw. wo, kann ich die Schriftart con meinen xmms-optionen ändern?
Hier ein Beispiel wo ich Dateien hinzufügen möchte, im Oprionsmenü sieht es ähnlich aus, sogar noch kleiner und unleserlicher.
//edit
In der ~/.xmms/config finde ich keinen Eintrag für diese Schrift.


----------

